# Proper Waxing of a Poling Skiff



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll be doing my yearly wax this weekend, as well. I'm a bit of a perfectionist, so i'm actually wet sanding the bottom of the hull and then doing a multi-step process...
If I were to just want to apply wax only, doing it by hand isn't a bad option, but with a buffer, you will get better results in a 1/10th of the time.

If you do decide to use a buffer, be mindful of the pressure and speed you run the buffer. You can burn through the gel coat if you are careless (which I doubt you'll be). If you want additional information or help with buffing techniques, shoot me a pm and i'll get steer you the right way direction.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Sent you a PM - thanks for the info!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Your starting out with a pretty clean slate. All i would do is get something like Orpine wash and wax clean regulary with that. Every few months reapply that woodys with a soft deck brush and a few sprays. You really dont need to use much of the woodys to get your nonskid to keep from staining. Every few months use meguirs flagship wax. Stuff goes on easy comes off easy.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wanted to poll the crowd to see if anyone had some good techniques for the proper waxing of a skiff.
> 
> ...


Do you have awl grip on your deck? If so I would avoid the Woody Wax. 

I never wax below the waterline. The wax gets stripped after running the boat a couple times. Have been a fan of the paste type of waxes. Seem to hold a lot longer than the liquid forms despite the extra elbow grease to apply.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Carnuba wax is the best wax you can buy. However, it is very expensive if you find it in pure form. The variants today water it down a lot. Another drawback is it yellows with time.

Nu-finish is a synthetic polish and does a great job.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

dont sweat it. if the boat ends up dulling or discoloring, some compound will fix the problem.

most waxes should be fine. Just make sure to let the wax dry before buffing it off dry. if you apply with some elbow grease, it sometimes removes stains. wax your metals and cowling also. its not just the wax thats important, but it makes you clean the nooks and crannies which are easily forgotten about.

*biggest thing *that will help keep the boat looking new is keeping it out of the sun. if it is covered or garage stored, wax is not going to make or break anything besides making it easier to clean.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Get a buffer. If money is an object harbor freight has one that works pretty good, I have used my son's. When I buy one it will be either Milwaukee or Makita. DO NOT use a grinder with a buffing pad. you need to buff at a pretty low speed.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Best advice I can give is washing it before the salt has time to dry on the skiff and give a thorough rinse prior to scrubbing! Also if you use atwo in one wash turtle wax wash n' wax is what I use biggest thing people neglect is drying I always shammy the boat dry that helps to give a half ass buff and keeps water spots off your skiff. I do use woody wax but usually every other couple trips or when I notice the sheen is gone. Everything else has already been mentioned but I will hit on keeping it out of the sun is very important uv kills everything from the tires to the gel coat! Good luck!


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

I would acid clean if you have iron or brown water stains and then wax.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Maguire's Marine/RV on the hull. Starbrite or West Marine non-skid cleaner (PTFE) mixed with the boat soap every time you wash the skiff. The PTFE film will keep your non-skid clean. No power washing and no wax on the non-skid surfaces. I wash the skiff mostly every time after use.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If the gelcoat is in great shape and no oxidation, I'd give it a good bath with Smoove Ultimate Boat Wash followed by a hand polishing using Starbrite's Premium Marine Polish with PTEF. The polish goes on really easy and then you just do a hand buff. I do this 2x a year and the shine always looks great.

For every day cleaning, I use the Smoove Wash and follow with Starbrite Deck Cleaner with PTEF.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

YnR said:


> Do you have awl grip on your deck? If so I would avoid the Woody Wax.
> 
> I never wax below the waterline. The wax gets stripped after running the boat a couple times. Have been a fan of the paste type of waxes. Seem to hold a lot longer than the liquid forms despite the extra elbow grease to apply.


Interested in this comment about not using Woody's Wax on Awl Grip. I've heard similar advice and recently bought Awlwash for cleaning the non-skid and Awlcare to protect the surface. Any other thoughts?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Again, Nu-finish

wash w/ a proper car/boat soap ...shammy....nu-finish...once or twice a yr.....save the sweat and the money


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RejeX on everything. Deck, hull, aluminum.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> Again, Nu-finish
> 
> wash w/ a proper car/boat soap ...shammy....nu-finish...once or twice a yr.....save the sweat and the money


If this sumbitch hasn't washed his boat in 4 years - he never will


----------

